# Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound



## Dan.. (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich such einen Ton, Sound, Klingelton für mein Handy. Egal ob mp3,wma oder was der teufel weiß hauptsache einen ton den man downloaden kann. Oder wäre geil wenn ihr mir ihn vll. an: Danny.Roesch@yahoo.de schicken könntet.

Würd mich über eure Hilfe freuen 

Hab schon alles abgesucht.

Und selber aufnehmen kann ich mit meinem Handy nicht 

Danke im Voraus. Gruß Danny


----------



## Lorenz (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Hi 

willst du die armen Carphunter ärgern? :vik:


Also für mich wäre so ein Klingelton nichts.Da würde ich doch immer aufschrecken und aufspringen und die Rute mit dem Biss suchen... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Dan.. (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Nein ich wills einfach aufem Handy haben sodass ich es dann als SMS Ton oder so machen kann. 

Find soetwas nicht schlecht.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Hanno (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Sie haben Post.....:q:q:q:m
Und zwar mit Delkim und Fox....... 
lg Hanno


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Jow, Delkim und Fox hab ich auch aufm Handy. Is immer ein Heidenfeetz, wenn ich grad bei Kollegen am See bin und grad ne SMS krieg...! Die kriegen immer halb nen Herzkasper...!


----------



## Erumaro (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Hey, könntet ihr nicht vielleicht bitte nen Link einstellen, oder so?
Vielleicht ist das auch für andere interessant, die so etwas haben möchten?

Wäre echt nett...


----------



## Hanno (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Hi! Hier wär schonmal was..... 

http://www.carp-predators.at/de/menu_2/downloads

lg Hanno


----------



## Erumaro (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Super!

Vielen Dank! #6


----------



## strawinski (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

ich nehm dir mal beim nächsten anschlag meine aalglocke auf und simse dir den ton dann rüber


----------



## Dan.. (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

Hanno du bist der beste soetwas hab ich gesucht. Danke für die Post 

LG Danny


----------



## EsoxHunterNico (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Bissanzeiger Klingelton/Sound*

ich habe hier was gefunden : http://www.angelwoche.de/klingeltoene/


----------

